# March weather in the Bahamas



## gdr

I'm starting to plan a bareboat charter for mid-March 2022. We've done two trips in the VIs, and we're thinking about trying the Bahamas this time. I've heard some rumors that spring weather in the Bahamas can be more hit and miss than the VIs, and that March isn't really the best time of year to plan a trip there. I'd appreciate any comments and/or advice. 

Thanks,
Dail


----------



## Don L

I have been in the Bahamas Mar 3 times the last. Each time we had weather that stopped travel. This year I spend 2 weeks in Mar in one spot due to the weather evn though that met a day of getting pounded from the west. It has taken 3 visits to ound the message into me head, but now I get it and will not go to Bahamas till April at the easiest.


----------



## gdr

Thanks


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hi Dail,

I have only been to the Bahamas once, in April/May. I was a bit surprised how cool it was in April. And the weather - see piccy below - Could be a tad spicy!

On trips to and from the USA I have found a remarkable difference in weather north or south of the Puerto Rican Trench which lies between the Bahamas and the BVI's.
South of it is warm and wonderful all the time outside the hurricane season. North of it is affected by the normal continental seasons and definitely has a winter, spring etc.


----------



## gdr

Nice photo! and thanks for the info.


----------

